

Flocker now runs on CoreOS Linux - lewq
https://clusterhq.com/2015/09/01/flocker-runs-on-coreos/

======
abrahamrhoffman
This is awesome! It's the component I've been waiting for to try test loads
with Flocker +

~~~
binocarlos
Thanks! It's the first step but an important one :-)

